# Anyone's TT boot opening by magic?



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi folks

Just wondering if any one of you has experienced 'random' boot openings?
I've been warned by MMI a couple of times that the boot is open whilst driving - not far from setting off. While it doesn't lift up it just seems that the lock pops. Also, the alarm went off at stupid 'o' clock the other morning and, in a rather panicked state, once I'd found keys I went outside to inspect the car only to find the boot was open.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There used to be an issue with the Mk2 boot doing this. Often it would unlock when you closed the driver's door.
The problem was that the boot didn't shut properly unless you gave it a good slam. This was as a result of the rubber stops protruding too far. The cure was to screw in the stops a few turns until the boot closed easily.
Screw them in too far and the boot lid would rattle when closed.
Don't know if all of this still applies to the Mk3 but worth a look.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I only had twice the passenger door while driving and after got the car, only the knock of the first lock so the door remained closed but a bit scary anyway!


----------



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

Glad I seen this! I live in, let's say not the best area, and thought some dodge bastard had tried to get in.
Give me a bit of peace of mind


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks for the advice Zeph. I'll give that a go.


----------



## forthay (Feb 23, 2014)

I had something similar sounding twice. Once whilst driving (didn't immediately notice) and the second time when the car was parked up. I put it down to me having a draft moment and didn't think much more about it until now.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

I always thought mine opened because the boot release button was too close to the others and I was pressing it accidentally, I probably am wrong meaning my boot opens far too often.


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

daddow said:


> I always thought mine opened because the boot release button was too close to the others and I was pressing it accidentally, I probably am wrong meaning my boot opens far too often.


That's exactly what I thought initially but the remote unlocks the boot and doesn't actually trigger it to open.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No because you should keep pressed for seconds and once in the car it doesn't work


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Ahhhh, I'd not figured out that holding the remote down actually opened the boot. Thanks Manu


----------



## redfour (Oct 14, 2016)

Bugger - alarm again tonight. Tried adjusting boot rubbers last time but still found boot open. Call to Audi I think.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

My mk 2 had the boot issue when it would open when you closed the drivers door...Amazed Audi didn't put it on the options list!

So far the mk 3 doesn't have this issue. So maybe Vorsprung durch Technik works :roll:


----------

